# Fixers



## nealjpage (Jan 14, 2007)

So, has anyone used other Kodak fixers other than RapidFix?  Freestyle has two other options, both of which are cheaper.  One is called Kodafix and the other is just listed as Kodak Fixer Powder.  They all claim to contain hardeners.  What's the difference?  I've used RapidFix before and was satisfied with it.  Any suggestions?  Money's a bit of a issue, which is why I'm considering the other two


----------



## Torus34 (Jan 14, 2007)

I've never used a fixer other than Kodak Fixer.  I use it according to the manufacturer's directions.


----------



## nealjpage (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to add that I use it for film, not for papers.  At least not yet.  Not until I get the rest of my darkroom together.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 15, 2007)

I've used Kodak powdered fixer.  Clearing times may be a little longer than rapid fixer, but it's not much.


----------



## nealjpage (Jan 15, 2007)

Is the hardener as good?  Or does it really make any difference?


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't use hardeners.  I've never had a problem with soft emulsion on film or paper.  With Kodak Rapid Fix I just use solution A.  These days I'm using TF-4 fixer, which doesn't have a hardener mixed in that I am aware of.  The only problem I have with hardener is that it makes my prints resistant to toning.  Other than that it makes no difference that I can tell.


----------

